

Snowfall Blues: The Hard Life and Clear Sound of Jackson C. Frank - samclemens
http://www.vqronline.org/essays-articles/2015/01/snowfall-blues

======
thebear
One additional small detail about the recognition that Jackson C. Frank
received: he became widely known among fans of folk and acoustic music
throughout Europe when his signature song "Blues Run the Game" was included in
the 1975 4 LP box set "Electric Muse: The Story of Folk into Rock." Sadly, a
1990's CD version of the same name no longer included that song. Everybody who
heard "Blues Run the Game" back then was blown away by it, and it was played a
lot at open mics and similar occasions. Inevitably, every performer would then
ask the audience, "Does anybody know what happened to Jackson C. Frank?" Every
once in a while, someone would have some little anecdote, like having lived in
a hippie commune in an old castle in Scotland where Jackson C. Frank had
passed through, but nobody knew where he was. It wasn't until the arrival of
the Internet and Wikipedia that the mystery was finally solved. But by then it
was, of course, too late to bring him back to Europe.

------
nkurz
I'd never heard him before:

Jackson C. Frank (1965) (Full Album)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0va3F2PWBJc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0va3F2PWBJc)

